# Collet Expansion ??? 1/4 to 1/2



## dave1384 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a craftsman router with a 1/4 size collet. I am new to routing and forgot to check the collet size when I purchased a t slot bit from Rockler that has a 1/2 shank. Is there a collet adapter that allows a 1/4 collet head to expand to a 1/2 collet. I really would like to make my own t tracks. 

Thanks


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi David. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

As for your router, maybe..maybe not. What is the model# of your Craftsman router? Most of the early model Craftsman only had the 1/4" collets avalable for them.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Good question*



BrianS said:


> Hi David. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> As for your router, maybe..maybe not. What is the model# of your Craftsman router? Most of the early model Craftsman only had the 1/4" collets available for them.


Good Question, I sure wish Craftsman did. I have a older Craftsman and it's a 1/4" collet. I have a lot more 1/2" shank bits than 1/4 shanks.


----------



## dave1384 (Dec 6, 2011)

The model is 315.174921. It is an older model with 1 1/2 hp. I searched around for an adapter with no luck so far. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I made one but I don't recommend you do the same as I , it puts a real load to the 1/4" router and the cost is about 1/2 the price of a new router But I do recommend you just buy a new router that has both the 1/4" and the 1/2" collets in the combo kit ..like below they are cheap now days

I guess I should say what I used to make my own, the base item is below,but it takes metal lathe to get it done..and it must be dead on..you can see a snap shot of it in my uploads. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html


Hope this helps

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927683000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

+++++

My Uploads is Turned Off so here's snap shot of it ▼











===


----------



## dave1384 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was looking at the routers at sears last night wondering if i should just go ahaead and buy one. I checked out the links you posted and now i got do some research on them. 

Off to search the web...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

Sounds Good, I have my share of the Craftsman routers and I like them a lot, I was a big fan of the Porter Cable router for a very long time and I'm still a fan of them but the Craftsman is about the same with many extra things that come as default items at about 1/2 the price..I do like the 2 1/4 HP/2 1/2 hp red tops the best and I have 6 of them now..LOL can't have to many routers..

Just one user rating , 5 stars out of 5 stars...

==


===



dave1384 said:


> I was looking at the routers at sears last night wondering if i should just go ahaead and buy one. I checked out the links you posted and now i got do some research on them.
> 
> Off to search the web...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

David, just in case you don't have one, here is a link to a PDF file of the owners manual for your router. craftsman-model-315-174921

Your router is still quite useful, but as Bob suggested, new ones are dirt cheap now-a-days. And if you get them on sale, even cheaper.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I made one but I don't recommend you do the same as I , it puts a real load to the 1/4" router and the cost is about 1/2 the price of a new router But I do recommend you just buy a new router that has both the 1/4" and the 1/2" collets in the combo kit ..like below they are cheap now days
> 
> ...


Hi BJ,

You will know a lot more about this forum than I ever will, but could you check to see if some setting was changed when you went on you "sabbatical"???

I, and many others, depend on you input and downloads for inspiration and education.

I still haven't made any knobs, for example......


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

I have both the 1/2" and 1/4" extension. I had no problems keeping it in the router, but, the bits would not stay tite in the extension. I learned the hard way. I had the same bit that is in the ad in it when it came flying out. It got my right arm just above the wrist, then whizzed past my head. After a Bunch of stitches inside and out and a cast for a few weeks both are in my router drawer and have not come out sense. That was after I found it on the other side of my shop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I had just the reverse error I had a hard time getting the bits to come out of the extensions they don't come with the normal auto-release design collet like many of the good routers do but I made a tool out of some hardwood to free them easy once I needed to switch cutters.

" auto-release design collet" ,see below ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326107054&sr=1-1


" auto-release design collet" ,see below ▼










==


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I ask Mark to turn off the upload item on my posted items because I don't have control of them anymore so I now post all my uploads to a off site server,,that gives me full control over them, i.e. edit them,remover them, etc. like the picture above, like they say don't put all your eggs in one basket..someone may take your basket away from you 

But I should say I do upload some of them to the forum only for place holders but I remove them from the post after a day or two with in 7 days but after that I can't. 

A basket thing again.

But let me add, if you want to make the knobs, let me know and I will post a link to them..  you can find some of them under Bob N. posted items..

Hope that helps



==



jw2170 said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> You will know a lot more about this forum than I ever will, but could you check to see if some setting was changed when you went on you "sabbatical"???
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> I ask Mark to turn off the upload item on my posted items because I don't have control of them anymore so I now post all my uploads to a off site server,,that gives me full control over them, i.e. edit them,remover them, etc. like the picture above, like they say don't put all your eggs in one basket..someone may take your basket away from you
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ,

I understand...


----------



## dave1384 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bob,


I saw those same adapters on Rockler 

I can not post a URL until I post more, but if you type router adapter in the search bar it is the first item listed made by PC

Can I purchase one of these adapters so that PC adapter would fit into my 1/4 size collet and than accept the 1/2 shank bit?

If it can, this might be an option instead of a new router. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI David

I did that and this is what I get back.

Rockler - Search Results for 'router adapter'

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17399&filter=router adapter

I would love to see them 


===





dave1384 said:


> Bob,
> 
> 
> I saw those same adapters on Rockler
> ...


----------



## dave1384 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry i posted it wrong. Thats why a URL is nice. haha

In the search bar type in collet adapter. 

the tumbnail is 
Porter Cable Collets for Routers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

That would be nice BUT you must have the right size hole in motor shaft to take on 1/2" diam bits..the collet nut may screw right on but that's about it  but I would suggest b/4 you buy one take your router to Rockler and try one 1st. b/4 you put the money down for it..
Pls. let me if you buy one I would love to do the same  I have about 12 PC routers..
I didn't know that PC made a 1/4" only router ,the old ones where all 1/4" only,but not the same nuts size.something new every day ..

Porter Cable Collets for Routers - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=========



dave1384 said:


> Sorry i posted it wrong. Thats why a URL is nice. haha
> 
> In the search bar type in collet adapter.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave1384 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a quick update. I am still going to get a new router that accepts a 1/2 size bit. But for now I put the 1/2 size bit in my drill press and adjusted the rpm to 3500. I then built a make shift small fence to silde by work through. Not the best idea I know, but it beats $200 bucks for new router. I built a nice little drill press table with a t sloted fence this way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

==



dave1384 said:


> Just a quick update. I am still going to get a new router that accepts a 1/2 size bit. But for now I put the 1/2 size bit in my drill press and adjusted the rpm to 3500. I then built a make shift small fence to silde by work through. Not the best idea I know, but it beats $200 bucks for new router. I built a nice little drill press table with a t sloted fence this way.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Alterations to something spinning 20,000 rpm can make a stiff out of you in less than a heart beat. I do metal machine work also but would not do it, so you are getting some good advice here. When you purchase your next 1/4 x 1/2 router you might think about getting a variabe speed or get a speed controler from HF.


----------

